# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Neo a victim in a minor Traffic accident.

## Neo

This evening I took my wife for her 2nd vaccination, I parked up and waited for her outside with my engine running, handbrake on.

An old woman drove near and creased the back end of my car, she drove away 20yards and got out, also I got out and took a picture of her registration, she started shouting at me  when I asked her for her details, she was honking mad.
She went back to her Volkswagen transporter and got pen and paper and wrote her details off.
A crowd of people gathered, I called the police, when she found out was calling the police I must have turned away from her, she turned my engine off and took my car keys and drove off. 
A passer by told  me whilst I was on the phone that he had seen her do it.  

A sergeant in a quick response cop car took my details and radioed in to stop the woman in the VW transporter.

Suffice to say she wasn’t local, she was from another county, the Police sergeant told me the pursuit car officers had found my keys. 

Her driving licence has expired, and she is being done for that, she passed a breath test and was not drunk.
Her insurance will be null and void because of the fact her driving licence has expired.
Unfortunately she parked a mile away after the fact and phoned the police she found some keys and was on her way to a police station to hand them in when she was stopped, so the cops wont be doing her for theft of my keys.
Her VW transporter has been compounded and taken off her. 

So now it’s just up to me to sort my insurance company out tomorrow…… hopefully. 

The witness told the police that I was very calm surprisingly.  

The pursuit cops who stopped her brought my keys back to me and said “that was a very angry 70 year old woman”

----------

12icer (05-20-2021),Big Dummy (05-19-2021),Brat (05-20-2021),Daily Bread (05-19-2021),darroll (05-19-2021),dinosaur (05-20-2021),donttread (05-19-2021),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (05-19-2021),Hairball (05-19-2021),MisterVeritis (05-19-2021),Oceander (05-19-2021),potlatch (05-19-2021),Rutabaga (05-19-2021)

----------


## Old Tex

Crazy story but then what do you expect when the world seems to be full of crazy people.

----------

12icer (05-20-2021),Big Dummy (05-19-2021),Brat (05-20-2021),dinosaur (05-20-2021),Neo (05-19-2021),Rutabaga (05-19-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread

You should buy a fruit cake and hit her over the head with it .

----------

12icer (05-20-2021),BooBoo (05-19-2021),Brat (05-20-2021),Hillofbeans (05-19-2021),Oberon (05-20-2021),Oceander (05-19-2021),Rutabaga (05-19-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

Vile woman.  And the world is full of them. Driving has become a form of unarmed combat, especially in the UK

----------

Big Dummy (05-19-2021),Brat (05-20-2021),dinosaur (05-20-2021),Neo (05-19-2021)

----------


## Neo

Ok I’ve googled her address, she lives 37 miles away.

To get her car out of cop compound it will cost her £150 recovery fee + £20 per day storage. Whoever pays and gets it for her will need a current drivers licence, passport, and insurance to drive the vehicle.
She will be fined up to £1,000 for an invalid drivers licence.

----------

12icer (05-20-2021),Brat (05-20-2021),Daily Bread (05-19-2021),dinosaur (05-20-2021),Oceander (05-19-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> Ok I’ve googled her address, she lives 37 miles away.
> 
> To get her car out of cop compound it will cost her £150 recovery fee + £20 per day storage. Whoever pays and gets it for her will need a current drivers licence, passport, and insurance to drive the vehicle.
> She will be fined up to £1,000 for an invalid drivers licence.


She'd have been better off offering you a few hundred for the damages and no police called.

----------

12icer (05-20-2021),BooBoo (05-19-2021)

----------


## Neo

People in a nearby house also spoke to the sergeant who was taking details at the scene, they saw it all, and told the sergeant she behaved angrily irrational.

The sergeant took me aside and told me obviously she wanted to flee the scene once she gave you her address and was hoping that was an end of it and her taking the Keys out of the ignition  proved she wasn’t  thinking rationally, just angry at you for phoning the police.

----------

12icer (05-20-2021),dinosaur (05-20-2021)

----------


## Hairball

Wow, @Neo. That woman is nuts and needs to be taken off the roads. I'm so relieved you and your wife weren't hurt.

The more I see of people, the more I like my pets.

----------

12icer (05-20-2021),Authentic (05-19-2021),Big Dummy (05-19-2021),BooBoo (05-19-2021),darroll (05-19-2021),dinosaur (05-20-2021),Neo (05-19-2021),Oceander (05-19-2021)

----------


## JMWinPR

Pray for her, if anyone needs it, she certainly does.

----------

12icer (05-20-2021),BooBoo (05-19-2021),dinosaur (05-20-2021),Hairball (05-19-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Pray for her, if anyone needs it, she certainly does.


"Hi, Barbara. I have someone for the prayer chain. A crazy woman in UK who drove without a license, hit another vehicle, stole the other drivers keys, and then pretended that she found them."

----------

12icer (05-20-2021),dinosaur (05-20-2021),Hairball (05-19-2021)

----------


## Neo

She did say to me when I told her I was calling the cops “ you have picked on the wrong person”
It was my mistake turning my back on her to call the cops is when she took my car keys(house keys) 
With my security on my front door without a key it would be nearly impossible to get into 
 my own home, I’d of had to drill out the lock.
Buy a cordless drill from B&Q store with drill bits, I’d ask a neighbour to charge the battery

----------

dinosaur (05-20-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> You should buy a fruit cake and hit her over the head with it .



Make certain there is a Lead Pipe inside... Ooooooops, She bee 70ish......?!? She is getting what She deserves...!!!  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

You are involved in Minor Accident, Shame on Her...! You get out of Your Running Vehicle to make a phone call and She Steals the Keys, Shame on You...!! Your Lucky, could have been Worse, Now see if anyone saw Her take the Keys and tell the Police...!!!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

12icer (05-20-2021)

----------


## Neo

> "Hi, Barbara. I have someone for the prayer chain. A crazy woman in UK who drove without a license, hit another vehicle, stole the other drivers keys, and then pretended that she found them."


That pretty much says it all  :Smile:

----------

12icer (05-20-2021),Authentic (05-19-2021),dinosaur (05-20-2021)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> You should buy a fruit cake and hit her over the head with it .


Plum Pudding, not fruit cake

----------

Daily Bread (05-19-2021),Neo (05-19-2021)

----------


## Neo

The damage

----------

dinosaur (05-20-2021),Hairball (05-19-2021)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> She did say to me when I told her I was calling the cops  you have picked on the wrong person
> It was my mistake turning my back on her to call the cops is when she took my car keys(house keys) 
> With my security on my front door without a key it would be nearly impossible to get into 
>  my own home, Id of had to drill out the lock.
> Buy a cordless drill from B&Q store with drill bits, Id ask a neighbour to charge the battery


I am always amazed at what isn't chargeable.  Like stealing your keys for instance.  You claim they were stolen because of the accident, she claims she somehow spotted a set of keys by the side of the road from a moving car so she gets away with it.  

I had my office broken into once and had some blank checks stolen out of my check book.  One of them was fraudulently cashed at a grocery store.  There was nothing I could do about it because there was no proof the person who cashed the check actually stole it and since I was able to stop payment on the check I wasn't out any money (except the $25.00 fee to stop payment).  The person who was out was the grocery store and they decided not to pursue it as it would be bad public relations.

I am sure I wasn't the first check stolen nor would I be the last.

----------

BooBoo (05-19-2021),darroll (05-19-2021),Hairball (05-19-2021),Neo (05-19-2021)

----------


## Hairball

> Pray for her, if anyone needs it, she certainly does.


You're right, she does.

Hope she doesn't have kids.

----------

BooBoo (05-19-2021),dinosaur (05-20-2021)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Wow, @Neo. That woman is nuts and needs to be taken off the roads. I'm so relieved you and your wife weren't hurt.
> 
> The more I see of people, the more I like my pets.


Even my dog has the good sense to hate people.

----------

BooBoo (05-19-2021),dinosaur (05-20-2021),Hairball (05-20-2021),Northern Rivers (05-20-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Ok Ive googled her address, she lives 37 miles away.
> 
> To get her car out of cop compound it will cost her £150 recovery fee + £20 per day storage. Whoever pays and gets it for her will need a current drivers licence, passport, and insurance to drive the vehicle.
> She will be fined up to £1,000 for an invalid drivers licence.



karma is such a baitch

----------

dinosaur (05-20-2021),Hairball (05-20-2021),Neo (05-19-2021)

----------


## Neo

*Update*

I went online to my car insurance company and got a 24/7 claim telephone number, I eventually got through to a rather nice Indian  chap called Gupta, he went through the details with me, I lost him a couple of times with his English accent but we muddled through.

It was  a call centre in India, they just take details whilst the proper Brit handlers are having their gin and tonics at this late hour. 

Gupta promised me I would be having a phone call off a Brit handler tomorrow, he asked me to give him a password so the handler would know it’s the real Neo…. When he heard my password he asked me to spell it several times.   Heh heh. (I did it for devilment)

----------

dinosaur (05-20-2021),Hairball (05-20-2021),Oceander (05-19-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> *Update*
> 
> I went online to my car insurance company and got a 24/7 claim telephone number, I eventually got through to a rather nice Indian  chap called Gupta, he went through the details with me, I lost him a couple of times with his English accent but we muddled through.
> 
> It was  a call centre in India, they just take details whilst the proper Brit handlers are having their gin and tonics at this late hour. 
> 
> Gupta promised me I would be having a phone call off a Brit handler tomorrow, he asked me to give him a password so the handler would know it’s the real Neo…. When he heard my password he asked me to spell it several times.   Heh heh. (I did it for devilment)


I worked in the Server Team for a while when in Local government IT.  Being the custodians of the company server passwords there were two cardinal rules 1. no one changes a central system server password with notifying a line Manager 2. All passwords must be recorded in a central list, kept in a fireproof safe, this was  only place they were allowed to be written down, so writing passwords down was otherwise a disciplinary offence. That included your own account password, because you were server team and had special access privs.


If you forgot your password you thus had to get it reset. The ignomy  of this was if you did have to ask for a password reset they would set it to "supercalifragilisticexpialidocious", to teach you not to be stupid.

----------

darroll (05-20-2021),dinosaur (05-20-2021),Hairball (05-20-2021),Oceander (05-19-2021)

----------


## donttread

> This evening I took my wife for her 2nd vaccination, I parked up and waited for her outside with my engine running, handbrake on.
> 
> An old woman drove near and creased the back end of my car, she drove away 20yards and got out, also I got out and took a picture of her registration, she started shouting at me  when I asked her for her details, she was honking mad.
> She went back to her Volkswagen transporter and got pen and paper and wrote her details off.
> A crowd of people gathered, I called the police, when she found out was calling the police I must have turned away from her, she turned my engine off and took my car keys and drove off. 
> A passer by told  me whilst I was on the phone that he had seen her do it.  
> 
> A sergeant in a quick response cop car took my details and radioed in to stop the woman in the VW transporter.
> 
> ...



Don't mess with old women. They look nice and friendly but... . LOL.  Sounds like you handeled it with grace and good sense .What else can you do.

----------

12icer (05-20-2021),dinosaur (05-20-2021),Hairball (05-20-2021),Neo (05-20-2021)

----------


## JMWinPR

> "Hi, Barbara. I have someone for the prayer chain. A crazy woman in UK who drove without a license, hit another vehicle, stole the other drivers keys, and then pretended that she found them."


Hi Meatball, are you a judge, jurist, cop, the woman is your mother, sister, neighbor? Like you, the woman is mentally ill. She has had her car impounded, faces incarceration and a hefty fine, all because of a "crease". So tough guy whut ya gonna do, put her in the general population, sterilize her, cut off her hands? Let us know.

FWIW I do like many of your posts, but I think you are off the mark on this one. JMWinPR

----------

Neo (05-20-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Hi Meatball, are you a judge, jurist, cop, the woman is your mother, sister, neighbor? Like you, the woman is mentally ill. She has had her car impounded, faces incarceration and a hefty fine, all because of a "crease". So tough guy whut ya gonna do, put her in the general population, sterilize her, cut off her hands? Let us know.
> 
> FWIW I do like many of your posts, but I think you are off the mark on this one. JMWinPR



Well no, i disagree.  The fact is when you put someone behind the steering wheel, they sometimes  turn into some sort of psycho.    The fact is the UK is a small island, and you cannot behave like that. Theres too many people and too many cars, so there is no room for lunatics.   Ive had experience with Road Rage idiots, morons tailgating me, cutting me up, racing me, trying to stop me merging in, . I even had a dick who pretended to be a cop and tried to get me to pull over, another crazy woman who took umbrage cos i drove the opposite way to the arrows in a supermarket car park, looking for a space, and walked over, yanked the door open, itching for a fight.

Theres too many crazies. They need culling.

----------

12icer (05-20-2021),darroll (05-20-2021),dinosaur (05-20-2021),Hairball (05-20-2021),Neo (05-20-2021)

----------


## Neo

*Update*

This morning I had to phone my insurance company as they did not ring at the arranged time for  them  to do do so.

Anyhow the bloke had my details and went thru my options. An accident valuation man/woman will call to arrange inspection/valuation  of my car and the damage. 

Nothing left to do but just await the cops to text me the incident number, whenever that is?

----------

dinosaur (05-20-2021),Hairball (05-20-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Well no, i disagree.  The fact is when you put someone behind the steering wheel, they sometimes  turn into some sort of psycho.    The fact is the UK is a small island, and you cannot behave like that. Theres too many people and too many cars, so there is no room for lunatics.   Ive had experience with Road Rage idiots, morons tailgating me, cutting me up, racing me, trying to stop me merging in, . I even had a dick who pretended to be a cop and tried to get me to pull over, another crazy woman who took umbrage cos i drove the opposite way to the arrows in a supermarket car park, looking for a space, and walked over, yanked the door open, itching for a fight.
> 
> Theres too many crazies. They need culling.


As I am an ex secondary modern school council house yob she was lucky, a crowd of people were on the other side of the road, also a few CCTV cameras.

As  Smarty knows I come from the rough part of town from  my adolescent 1970s upbringing. Think of the Manchester Utd boot boy will give you an idea of my past mentality.

Of course the old dear wouldn’t have said a word out of place to me without her audience and safety of cameras.

----------

dinosaur (05-20-2021),Hairball (05-20-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> *Update*
> 
> This morning I had to phone my insurance company as they did not ring at the arranged time for  them  to do do so.
> 
> Anyhow the bloke had my details and went thru my options. An accident valuation man/woman will call to arrange inspection/valuation  of my car and the damage. 
> 
> Nothing left to do but just await the cops to text me the incident number, whenever that is?



insurance wont pay out as someone else liability without it.

----------

dinosaur (05-20-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

Soory your car was damaged, and sorry you now have an out of pocket expense you really didn't want or need, along with the inconvenience.

Here in the states most insurance companies force us to take the "uninsured motorist" coverage, but I have never used it thankfully, so I don't know if the deductible amount applies.  Also, in the USA, we have small claims court.  I don't know if you have anything similar there.  Do you have something like Judge Judy?  You could soon be famous and on TV!

Anyway, good luck going forward.  Conspiracy theorists can now add car damage as a side effect of the experimental Covid Vaccines ...  :Cool20:

----------

darroll (05-20-2021),Hairball (05-20-2021),Neo (05-20-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Soory your car was damaged, and sorry you now have an out of pocket expense you really didn't want or need, along with the inconvenience.
> 
> Here in the states most insurance companies force us to take the "uninsured motorist" coverage, but I have never used it thankfully, so I don't know if the deductible amount applies.  Also, in the USA, we have small claims court.  I don't know if you have anything similar there.  Do you have something like Judge Judy?  You could soon be famous and on TV!
> 
> Anyway, good luck going forward.  Conspiracy theorists can now add car damage as a side effect of the experimental Covid Vaccines ...


I’m a poor victim.  :Frown:

----------


## donttread

> Well no, i disagree.  The fact is when you put someone behind the steering wheel, they sometimes  turn into some sort of psycho.    The fact is the UK is a small island, and you cannot behave like that. Theres too many people and too many cars, so there is no room for lunatics.   Ive had experience with Road Rage idiots, morons tailgating me, cutting me up, racing me, trying to stop me merging in, . I even had a dick who pretended to be a cop and tried to get me to pull over, another crazy woman who took umbrage cos i drove the opposite way to the arrows in a supermarket car park, looking for a space, and walked over, yanked the door open, itching for a fight.
> 
> Theres too many crazies. They need culling.



When you say "preventing me from merging in" do you mean after you have stayed in the soon to be closed line too long and tried to force your way in before the barracades? Because that is a pet pieve of mine and I admit not letting those guys in. I'll dent my car before I let those guys in. LOL

The best line I ever heard about getting pissed off while driving is this.

"I HATE tailgaters , the only this worse is those damned slow drivers in front of me"

----------

12icer (05-20-2021)

----------


## Hairball

Hang in there, @Neo. I hope everything works out well for you.

There are crazies everywhere. I was driving a company car once with the company logo all over it, and a woman (mid-30s) reversed into me at a stoplight, making it look like I hit her in the back.

Bitch wasn't counting on a CCTV camera at that intersection and not only that, she had her two kids in the back of the car. She was arrested for child endangerment, providing false information to a law enforcement officer, insurance fraud, and something else.

She went bye-bye for a while and the kids ended up in foster care.

----------

Neo (05-20-2021),Oceander (05-20-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Hang in there, @Neo. I hope everything works out well for you.
> 
> There are crazies everywhere. I was driving a company car once with the company logo all over it, and a woman (mid-30s) reversed into me at a stoplight, making it look like I hit her in the back.
> 
> Bitch wasn't counting on a CCTV camera at that intersection and not only that, she had her two kids in the back of the car. She was arrested for child endangerment, providing false information to a law enforcement officer, insurance fraud, and something else.
> 
> She went bye-bye for a while and the kids ended up in foster care.


That was a result… I love happy endings!  :Smile:

----------


## UKSmartypants

> When you say "preventing me from merging in" do you mean after you have stayed in the soon to be closed line too long and tried to force your way in before the barracades? Because that is a pet pieve of mine and I admit not letting those guys in. I'll dent my car before I let those guys in. LOL


well theres a massive leap of accusation, fuck off. I stick to the rules. I never wait to long in a line , i always get in the right lane early as possible. Im talking about dicks who dont let you merge when you have a perfect right of way to do so. You must give way to trafffic merging from the right, in Uk traffic law.

----------


## Neo

Even America has problems with old lady drivers.

----------

Oceander (05-20-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread

What a dick . And Antif and BLM are down the block burning down the PD

----------


## Oberon

> When you say "preventing me from merging in" do you mean after you have stayed in the soon to be closed line too long and tried to force your way in before the barracades? Because that is a pet pieve of mine and I admit not letting those guys in. I'll dent my car before I let those guys in. LOL
> 
> The best line I ever heard about getting pissed off while driving is this.
> 
> "I HATE tailgaters , the only this worse is those damned slow drivers in front of me"


Actually the safe practice is to run to the end of the merging lane in order to let the road traffic leave a hole for you to merge safely. In any case, if they are ahead of you even a foot and you hit them while they're trying to merge, you will be held liable, not them; there is no Stop sign at the end of merging lanes, and cutting people off is dangerous and stupid. Professional drivers are in fact trained to use up the entire merge lane as standard practice. That's why the merging lane is the slow lane on most highways and interstates.

----------

Neo (05-20-2021),Oceander (05-20-2021)

----------


## Neo

*Back to my accident*

The 70 year old woman either senile or mentally ill caused everything to escalate by her own doing, by savagely being aggressive to me I had no choice but to challenge if she’d been drinking, when I asked she changed and then upped the aggression to which I backed off and started the ball that rolled down the hill for her.

Calling the police was the only sensible thing to do, interceptor gun carrying cops stopped her and took her vehicle off the road.
A £1,000 fine for not having a licence will hurt this old lady, but in today’s world it’s either the stick or the carrot that make people behave?

----------

Hairball (05-21-2021),Oceander (05-21-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

I guess giving her the George Floyd treatment until the local constabulary arrived to take her into custody was out of the question?  :Thinking:

----------

Hairball (05-21-2021),Neo (05-21-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Conspiracy theorists can now add car damage as a side effect of the experimental Covid Vaccines ...



In the UK the lefties will claim it was Thatchers fault.

----------

Hairball (05-21-2021)

----------


## Neo

> I guess giving her the George Floyd treatment until the local constabulary arrived to take her into custody was out of the question?


Too many witnesses, and I didn’t even consider it. The plod here are pretty effective with the National “number plate recognition” system. She was found 2 miles away.

----------

Hairball (05-21-2021)

----------


## Hairball

Yoo can always get even with her later. Get her phone number and find every public bathroom in the area and put up a sign:

"For a good time call *********. #WeDoEmAll."

----------


## Neo

> Yoo can always get even with her later. Get her phone number and find every public bathroom in the area and put up a sign:
> 
> "For a good time call *********. #WeDoEmAll."


We English take our time and think properly about a problem or payback.

----------


## Oceander

> We English take our time and think properly about a problem or payback.


Other than the possible out-of-pocket on the collision itself, it would seem that you got plenty of payback, and in a most appropriate manner:  without having to lift a finger; she gave herself all the payback in the world.

----------

Neo (05-21-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Other than the possible out-of-pocket on the collision itself, it would seem that you got plenty of payback, and in a most appropriate manner:  without having to lift a finger; she gave herself all the payback in the world.


When she snapped “you have met the wrong person” it wrangled me. Obviously I didn’t look like the sort of old fella that in my old life I didn’t give a shit, and age was no defence.

----------

Oceander (05-21-2021)

----------


## Neo

But why would this obviously “Posh educated” woman think she could get away with taking my car keys? 
I as a hard thinking bloke thought that she would have tossed the keys in someone’s garden a few miles away and I’d have been well fucked.
Thats what I’d have done.
She thought she was being clever trying to mess with me.

----------

Oceander (05-21-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> When she snapped “you have met the wrong person” it wrangled me. Obviously I didn’t look like the sort of old fella that in my old life I didn’t give a shit, and age was no defence.


Understood, but if you sit back for a second and reflect, it was like a little bit of payback judo - she set herself up for a whomping big fall, and all you had to do was give a little "tug" in the right direction - phoning the cops, which I assume must generally be done when there's a collision - and she collapsed all under her own metaphoric inertia.

----------

Neo (05-21-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> But why would this obviously “Posh educated” woman think she could get away with taking my car keys? 
> I as a hard thinking bloke thought that she would have tossed the keys in someone’s garden a few miles away and I’d have been well fucked.
> Thats what I’d have done.
> She thought she was being clever trying to mess with me.


She didn't think.  She just emoted and acted, and then when she got caught with them, tried to childishly lie her way out of it.

I agree that, if she'd really thought about how to do you the most harm, driving off half a mile or so and chucking the keys out the window would have left you in a real pickle.  But she didn't, because she wasn't thinking.

----------

Neo (05-21-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

> We English take our time and think properly about a problem or payback.


Piss in her fish and chips?

----------


## Neo

> Piss in her fish and chips?


With Google Earth I know exactly where she  lives in Oxfordshire, I assure you there is no fish and chip shops near her, but I have  a fish and chip shop 10 minutes walk from my house.  :Smile: 



Yep,you are drooling in America  looking at this.

----------

East of the Beast (05-22-2021),Oceander (05-21-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Ok I’ve googled her address, she lives 37 miles away.
> 
> To get her car out of cop compound it will cost her £150 recovery fee + £20 per day storage. Whoever pays and gets it for her will need a current drivers licence, passport, and insurance to drive the vehicle.
> She will be fined up to £1,000 for an invalid drivers licence.


That's cheap, by Stateside averages.  The impound can cost hundreds a day, and the tow, unless previously arranged, cost four figures.  Sometimes insurance pays it; other times the yard will put a Mechanic' Lien on the car and sell it for scrap.

Last thing an American driver wants to hear is, "we've called a tow truck."

QUESTION:  Do you think, maybe, this might not have happened, if you both weren't driving on the wrong side of the road?

 :Smiley20:

----------

East of the Beast (05-22-2021),Neo (05-21-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> With Google Earth I know exactly where she  lives in Oxfordshire, I assure you there is no fish and chip shops near her, but I have  a fish and chip shop 10 minutes walk from my house. 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,you are drooling in America  looking at this.



Drool

----------

East of the Beast (05-22-2021),Neo (05-22-2021)

----------


## Neo

*update*
Her insurance company sent a letter this morning in the post…. Yes a real paper letter.

In it they accept liability and are politely asking me to deal with the claim thru them.

Of course I sent the letter to my insurance company.

The claims department asked for photos of the damaged area of my car, plus every conceivable angle of the rest of the car, to which I supplied. 

A rather nice nice English lady on the phone helped me complete the claim, to which I thanked her. 

So on Monday a repair shop will contact me by phone to book a time to recover my vehicle for repair, a hired car will not be needed as I never drive it Monday to Friday.

----------


## Neo

My insurance company informed me that her insurance company wanted them to deal with me for the repair so her insurance company wouldn’t have to make a claim against another insurance company, the reason being that wouldn’t effect her no claims bonus history…… sorry lady no can do! 

Being stranded on the side of the road for over an hour with a wife that is as pretty distressed doesn’t make me want to play nice.

----------

12icer (05-22-2021),BooBoo (05-22-2021),Northern Rivers (05-22-2021)

----------


## patrickt

No, Neo is the victim of another person with Feminine Privilege. They are allowed to throw temper tantrums on planes, attack police officers, and kill their husbands with impunity.

----------

12icer (05-22-2021),BooBoo (05-22-2021),Neo (05-22-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> No, Neo is the victim of another person with Feminine Privilege. *They are allowed to throw temper tantrums on planes, attack police officers, and kill* their husbands with impunity.


and to CUSS out other Shoppers waiting in the Check-out Line for no reason...!!!

Wish they would walk back in and hear all the laughter after they walk out...!!

----------

12icer (05-22-2021),Neo (05-22-2021)

----------


## Neo

> No, Neo is the victim of another person with Feminine Privilege. They are allowed to throw temper tantrums on planes, attack police officers, and kill their husbands with impunity.


Yes! Neo was a victim of Female Privelage”  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

12icer (05-22-2021),BooBoo (05-22-2021)

----------


## Neo

Earlier I had an online link sent to me, if asked me to take pictures of every angle of my complete car, also the VIN registration number hidden under the upholstery in the front of my car, also my cars mileage .

Surprisingly I only do on average 3,000 miles in it per year, I’ve owned it 12 years and I have only driven 36,000 miles in it.

----------

12icer (05-22-2021),BooBoo (05-22-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> My insurance company informed me that her insurance company wanted them to deal with me for the repair so her insurance company wouldn’t have to make a claim against another insurance company, the reason being that wouldn’t effect her no claims bonus history…… sorry lady no can do! 
> 
> Being stranded on the side of the road for over an hour with a wife that is as pretty distressed doesn’t make me want to play nice.



Too right. The correct call. Why should you do the bitch any favours?

----------

12icer (05-22-2021),BooBoo (05-22-2021),Neo (05-22-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Too right. The correct call. Why should you do the bitch any favours?


I can imagine the old bitch at this moment sat in her favourite armchair scratching the fabric with her long nails over my decision to keep her agony going and not dealing with her own Insurance company.

----------

12icer (05-22-2021),BooBoo (05-22-2021)

----------


## Neo

*Update*

The letter from the old ladies insurance company proves she hasn’t enlightened them to her plight with the police, the police stopped her from driving once they checked she had an out of date driving licence, and putting it in a police compound.
An insurance company would one would expect wash their hands of her and deem her insurance null and void.

On Monday or Tuesday my vehicle will be taken away for repair, once it’s back on my property I will show her what real revenge is.

I have from her insurance company a reference number and phone number to which I will call thd insurance company and tell them she had no up to date licence and is guilty of fraud.

Lets see the old cow get out of that one!

----------

12icer (05-22-2021),BooBoo (05-22-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> *Update*
> 
> The letter from the old ladies insurance company proves she hasn’t enlightened them to her plight with the police, the police stopped her from driving once they checked she had an out of date driving licence, and putting it in a police compound.
> An insurance company would one would expect wash their hands of her and deem her insurance null and void.
> 
> On Monday or Tuesday my vehicle will be taken away for repair, once it’s back on my property I will show her what real revenge is.
> 
> I have from her insurance company a reference number and phone number to which I will call thd insurance company and tell them she had no up to date licence and is guilty of fraud.
> 
> Lets see the old cow get out of that one!


You should have some police file number or something "official" from the police.

----------

12icer (05-22-2021),BooBoo (05-22-2021)

----------


## Neo

> You should have some police file number or something "official" from the police.


Yeah,  it’s called over here an incident number.

----------

12icer (05-22-2021),BooBoo (05-22-2021)

----------


## 12icer

Feminine privilege.>>> Yeah here's one






Yeah and I seem to remember a Bobbit who got bobbed too.

----------

BooBoo (05-22-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Yeah, BooBoo Remembers that one well...!!!

----------


## Northern Rivers

> My insurance company informed me that her insurance company wanted them to deal with me for the repair so her insurance company wouldnt have to make a claim against another insurance company, the reason being that wouldnt effect her no claims bonus history sorry lady no can do! 
> 
> Being stranded on the side of the road for over an hour with a wife that is as pretty distressed _doesnt make me want to play_ _nice_.


Quite some time ago I was driving through a Sydney suburb and I saw the traffic light changing. So...I stopped. In front of me...some old bat did the same thing but was sticking out into the intersection. She backed up...FAST...and hit the front of my car. I had a good bulbar on my LandCruiser so nothing happened to me...but...her Camry had the back trunk ("boot", here) caved in.

We both got out...and she said it was my fault. She said I rammed into her and I'll never prove that she backed up. She said any cop that looked at the scene would blame me. 

Anyway...

When the coppers showed up, she laid it all on me. Unfortunately for her...one GOOD CITIZEN had pulled over...parked...walked over and relayed the whole conversation to the cops. The police said it was her fault. After checking her rego (overdue) and license (overdue) she went nuts and slapped the cop.....

That was the end of it. They hauled her, off.    :Headbang:

----------

BooBoo (05-22-2021),Neo (05-23-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Odd behavior.

Camry owners tend to be more laid-back.

I can typecast drivers, based on their cars...it's not hard, really.  Pickup drivers (utes, to you, but your utes are tiny compared to new American ones) are glassy-eyed, slack-jawed ijits who can't drive ANYTHING but are really concerned about the size of their wedding-tackle.  Prius owners are government workers, mostly female, scowling, hating everyone as they SAVE ! THE! EARF!

...and so on.  Camrys tend to be owned my middle-aged people, more women than men, and they tend to be driven responsibly.

----------

BooBoo (05-22-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Quite some time ago I was driving through a Sydney suburb and I saw the traffic light changing. So...I stopped. In front of me...some old bat did the same thing but was sticking out into the intersection. She backed up...FAST...and hit the front of my car. I had a good bulbar on my LandCruiser so nothing happened to me...but...her Camry had the back trunk ("boot", here) caved in.
> 
> We both got out...and she said it was my fault. She said I rammed into her and I'll never prove that she backed up. She said any cop that looked at the scene would blame me. 
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> When the coppers showed up, she laid it all on me. Unfortunately for her...one GOOD CITIZEN had pulled over...parked...walked over and relayed the whole conversation to the cops. The police said it was her fault. After checking her rego (overdue) and license (overdue) she went nuts and slapped the cop.....
> 
> That was the end of it. They hauled her, off.


Just a quick question relating to this story.

Obviously women nowadays think they can do anything they like more or less, in a country like yours wilderness is just outside your door. One would think men carry a good shovel in their utes to bury these uppity old bags? 
How many women in Australia go missing every year?

----------

Northern Rivers (05-23-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> *Update*
> 
> The letter from the old ladies insurance company proves she hasnt enlightened them to her plight with the police, the police stopped her from driving once they checked she had an out of date driving licence, and putting it in a police compound.
> An insurance company would one would expect wash their hands of her and deem her insurance null and void.
> 
> On Monday or Tuesday my vehicle will be taken away for repair, once its back on my property I will show her what real revenge is.
> 
> I have from her insurance company a reference number and phone number to which I will call thd insurance company and tell them she had no up to date licence and is guilty of fraud.
> 
> Lets see the old cow get out of that one!


and the real stupid thing is that it was all unnecessary.  all she had to do was stop, get out walk over, apologise, give you her name and address (with proof) and tell you she would cover the cost of the repair.  If i had been her, and knowing i had an invalid licence and thus no insurance cover, id have been keen not to upset the other guy any further.  Some people are just terminally stupid. Boxing clever would have been the order of the day.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Just a quick question relating to this story.
> 
> Obviously women nowadays think they can do anything they like more or less, in a country like yours wilderness is just outside your door. One would think men carry a good shovel in their utes to bury these uppity old bags? 
> How many women in Australia go missing every year?


This was in Sydney.......

----------


## Neo

> This was in Sydney.......


Apparently there are over 30,000 people reported missing to the police every year, of that 86% are located in the first week.
14% of them 4,200 are classed as missing. 
In that total of Adults missing 49% are male 51% are female.
From official figures 500 peoples remains are found annually.


Its obvious, Australians are not digging deep enough.

----------

